# Ship Model



## densships (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello,
Here is my latest ship model. 
The model is 100% built from scratch, one-of-a-kind, scaled @ 1/96. The model is 27" long x 12" wide, and 25" high mid-ship. And has 5 different deck levels, plank-on-frame construction. Total work hours on the model, 1,175, and about 10,000 pieces, about 61' of rigging.
Thanks,
Den


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Good Lord Man, This a fantastic work of art. You should be very proud of your work. I wish I could see it in person. Wonderful! What did you use for plans? 
George II


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

densships - those ships are really kool. With all those pieces - I would be pulling my hair out. I also would love to see those close up and in person.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I assume you do all the carving on these Den?
1,175 hours of work. That's like 30 weeks. At 5 days a week, 8 hours a day for 7.5 months. I'm sure you don't work on them like that tho. You must have small hands and be big on patience. Atta boy!!!!!


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Just one word. Wow!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

You truly are a craftsman, what great work.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, wonderful work! That is a beaut!

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't have any words that can express what I'm seeing. That is truly great work. What's your next project?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

nzgeordie said:


> Just one word. Wow!


I second that.


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

Cool, a fellow ship modeller.
These things are measured in years, I started a 1/100 HMS victory when we found out my wife was carrying, Abi is two now! ands I've still not got the upper decks finished.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!

Ed......


----------



## densships (Feb 3, 2008)

George II said:


> Good Lord Man, This a fantastic work of art. You should be very proud of your work. I wish I could see it in person. Wonderful! What did you use for plans?
> George II


I thank everyone for the kind words. 
I made this model not knowing what it was going to look like, no plans. I did get ideas from books and other ship models on the net. 
Thanks,
Den


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW, Den!!!! Building a model like that with plans is fantastic enough, but doing it without plans is nothing short of artistic genus. I grovel at your feet. :sold:


----------



## densships (Feb 3, 2008)

rmaxa said:


> I don't have any words that can express what I'm seeing. That is truly great work. What's your next project?


Thanks for the kind words.
My current ship model in the making is a 100-Gun English Warship, scaled 1/48, the hull is 43" long x 12" wide x 9" high mid ship. The keel and frames are made out of pine, planked in cherry wood and popular. This model when finished will be about 6' long and about 3' high. All the gold work on this model will be surfaced with Genuine 23Kt Gold Leaf.
Thanks again,
Den


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, Den. What tools do you use in making these works of art?


----------



## densships (Feb 3, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> Hey, Den. What tools do you use in making these works of art?


 Thanks,
First the wood is cut up on into different sizes on the table saw, then the keel and frames are cut on the scroll, and ban saw. The rest is cut by hand with a fine tooth back saw, miter box, and a carpenters knife. A homemade lathe is used for the masts, cannons, and posts. The standing rigging on the model (black) was laid up with a homemade ropewalk.
Den


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

AWESOME! Man you have alot more patience than I do.


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Good lord man, my head is spinning from just looking at all the intricate pieces. That is truly a work of art.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

That is unbelievable work, I barely have the patience to finish a bird feeder! You sir, need to acquire a gallery. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dlpfan40 (May 10, 2008)

very nice. your work should be in a museum for all to see and admire.once again good job.


----------

